# Qui a un iPod Photo ?



## krigepouh (30 Novembre 2004)

Les iPod Photo sont apparemment arrivés en France (en version 60 Gig en tout cas) ; ne voyant aucun post sur le sujet (hormis ceux d'après keynote), je me demandais si l'un des plus "mac addict" d'entre nous  avait "craqué"  .


----------



## Caster (30 Novembre 2004)

j'ai failli craquer ... mais ça fait cher tout ça 
Je reste avec mon Ipod 3G  40 Go ..... et j'attends les prochaines évolutions ou un Ipod photo de 20 Go (c'est suffisant)


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2004)

16 votes... mais seulement une seule réaction?  N'hésitez pas à poster vos témoignages sur votre futur achat, ou pas, de l'iPod photo.


----------



## xanadu (1 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai longtemps hésité avant de poster mon avis. Par principe je ne souhaite pas faire du mal  maladroitement par mon commentaire sur un achat d'un produit récent et en plus qui n'est pas à la porté de tous.

À celles ou à ceux  qui ne peuvent pas en acquérir un  pour le moment quelque soit la raison je leur demande pardon.
Et comme c'est la période des réalisations de certains rêves, mes grands souhaits à tous d'un grand bonheur et d'une concrétisation d'un achat.

Je ne peux refuser la demande de WebOlivier:

Oui j'en possède un:  modèle 60Go + Le Lecteur de cartes" iPod Belkin" 

Côté utilisation rien de compliqué vous l'avez deviné.  Tout ce que je voulais et tout ce que j'imaginais y est. 

Mais attention je l'utilise surtout pour partager les diaporamas sur un écran plasma et sur un projecteur. Cela m'est d'une grande utilité car mon travail privé en dépend.
Le partage que ce soit sur écran TV ou projecteur c'est un vrai régal. 

Toutes mes photos sont toujours en version pleine résolution et le support des formats ( PNG, JPEG, TIFF,BMP, GIF) sans problème pour l'instant

Résumé:

Tout dépend de l'utilité de ce que vous allez en faire: 

- Si ce n'est que pour un album photo électronique, je crois que cela n'a rien d'extraordinaire

- Si c'est  pour la musique  y a pas "photo" et si y a "pas photo" pourquoi iPod "photo" alors iPod suffit et vous en aurez pour votre investissement.

Ceci-dit je vote surtout pour son côté très très pratique, ergonomie et  synchronisation 

Contre:
 * ne lit pas les vidéo  * Absence d'un lecteur interne de cartes mémoires * Prix

Voilà mes premières impressions tirées de quelques heures d'essai

Une agréable journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## vincmyl (1 Décembre 2004)

J'étais à la Fnac hier et ils en ont...   mais franchement je ne vois pas trop l'intéret a part la capacité


----------



## Caster (1 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'étais à la Fnac hier et ils en ont...   mais franchement je ne vois pas trop l'intéret a part la capacité



à part la capacité !?!

je trouvais déjà que 40 Go était presque de trop ..... pour y mettre la musique ...... bon ajouter les photos ok ...... mais 60 Go c'est de trop ou alors il faudrait qu'il y ai d'autres fonctions, comme la sauvegarde de données, un lecteur de carte (intégré), la vidéo etc ....


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2004)

xanadu j'ai un collégue de boulot qui souhaite l'acheter car il s'est équipé d'un sony 7 mega pixel machin tout ça, mais apparement le format propriétaire de sony le memory stick pro n'est pas accepté est ce exact ? (par contre le memory stick oui c'est ça ? )


----------



## Cekter (1 Décembre 2004)

j'ai un pote qui a un iRiver, c'est une sorte de iPod en moche et en pas pratique... Mais il est en couleur (bon comme le iPod photo quoi) ET un petit software gratos à telecharger sur le net permet de le transformer en lecteur vidéo (de moyenne qualité mais sympa pour se mater un film de type "le père noel est une ordure" dans le train). Bon c'est sur que ça n'a aucun interet pour regarder un grand film d'action qui bouge (des trainées de pixel ignobles) mais un petit dessin animé, un anim jap' à 10 images secondes  ou une pièce de théatre filmé et ça roule...

Bon tout ça pour demander : y a pas un petit malin qui pourrait potentiellement programmer ça sur un iPod photo ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (1 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'étais à la Fnac hier et ils en ont...  mais franchement je ne vois pas trop l'intéret a part la capacité


Moi c'est le contraire, l'intéret je le vois mais c'est la capacité qui me parait un peu "exagérée" pour mon utilisation.
Je m'explique.
J'ai voté "j'en envisage l'achat", pas parce que je vais le faire mais parce que j'aimerais pouvoir le faire. :rose: 

L'intéret du principe de l'ipod quand on voyage est vraiment indiscutable, mais si en plus on peut avoir une sorte de visionneuse pour toute les photos qu'on a pu prendre sur tout un séjour loin de son Mac favoris, alors là je trouve ça génial. Mais bon pour ça il faut voyager

Par contre la capacité est telle que le prix est trop élevé, _inutilement_, et donc... l'achat oui, mais surement pas pour l'instant.

_*DW*_


----------



## bebert (1 Décembre 2004)

Pour le prix d'un iPod photo, j'ai acheté un Godin mini (un "petit Godin" arfff!). Bah oui, c'est l'hiver ! 

Plus sérieusement, j'ai toujours trouvé l'iPod trop cher, c'est pourquoi j'ai attendu qu'il soit sur le refurb store pour me l'acheter. Et présentement, je n'ai pas envie de l'iPod photo.


----------



## ficelle (1 Décembre 2004)

Cekter a dit:
			
		

> Bon tout ça pour demander : y a pas un petit malin qui pourrait potentiellement programmer ça sur un iPod photo ?



si tu as les doigts musclés, c'est possible


----------



## naas (1 Décembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si tu as les doigts musclés, c'est possible


oui mais bon on reveint au temp des frères lumières 
(remarque un tour a la ciotat ça me dérangerait pas :love: )

ps: pour le memory stick pro j'ai encopyé un courriel a belkin france on va voir


----------



## xanadu (1 Décembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> xanadu j'ai un collégue de boulot qui souhaite l'acheter car il s'est équipé d'un sony 7 mega pixel machin tout ça, mais apparement le format propriétaire de sony le memory stick pro n'est pas accepté est ce exact ? (par contre le memory stick oui c'est ça ? )



Bonjour naas

Désolé de  te répondre un peu en retard; Oui Je confirme:

Supports :
CompactFlash (Type 1 and 2), SmartMedia, Secure Digital (SD),  MultiMediaCard (MMC)   or Memory Stick

Pas de Memory Stick Pro !

D'ailleurs à la sortie de cette nouvelle "carte" Pro, ils  étaient clair sur le fait, je cite:

Memory Stick Pro:  Compatible with several existing devices
Memory Stick :      Compatible withall existing  Memory Stick Devices

PS: Personnellement je me suis penché sur le sujet de cette carte au moment de sa sortie, mais mon choix s'est dirigé vers d'autres produits. Donc je ne peux malheureusement te donner plus de détail.
À plus et bon après-midi


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (1 Décembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'ai failli craquer ... mais ça fait cher tout ça
> Je reste avec mon Ipod 3G  40 Go ..... et j'attends les prochaines évolutions ou un Ipod photo de 20 Go (c'est suffisant)



Je te cite puisque j'ai la même réponse   

Un autre point qui me fait attendre, le support Bose il marche pas avec les versions ipod photo, et comme c'est le cadeau de Madame .

A bientôt   

Laurent


----------



## Manu (1 Décembre 2004)

J'ai le 40Gb et il est merveilleux. 

 En fait il est en symbiose parfait avec un mac sous OS X. Même barre de progression, même police etc.

Pour les photos c'est Top!

Dès  réception de mon iMac G5 20' je vous fais des... photos de l'ensemble iPod photo et mon iMac sous ... Tiger bien sûr.


----------



## Caster (1 Décembre 2004)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Je te cite puisque j'ai la même réponse
> 
> Un autre point qui me fait attendre, le support Bose il marche pas avec les versions ipod photo, et comme c'est le cadeau de Madame .
> 
> ...



tiens un petit coup de boule pour m'avoir cité 

de plus tu as raison, si c'est le cadeau de Madame, tu n'as pas le choix


----------



## Ali Baba (1 Décembre 2004)

Ce qui est dommage, c'est qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser l'iPod photo comme déchargeur de carte mémoire. 

Oui, je sais, il y a un accessoire qui permet ça... MAIS où est l'intérêt de l'iPod photo puisque même avec cet accessoire on ne peut pas visionner les photos tant qu'elles sont pas passées à la moulinette iTunes ? 

Je précise que la fonction "je regarde mes photos n'importe où" ne m'intéresse pas. Il n'y a pas 10000 photos que j'ai envie de regarder n'importe quand, mais juste une ou deux, et celles-là je les ai dans mon portefeuille. 

Reste donc la fonction diporama sur TV... mouais, à ce prix-là, autant prendre un iBook. 


Dommage !


----------



## ederntal (2 Décembre 2004)

Cekter a dit:
			
		

> Bon tout ça pour demander : y a pas un petit malin qui pourrait potentiellement programmer ça sur un iPod photo ?




Apple grade pour le moment précieusement dans un coffre fermé par 27 codes secrets les outils de developpement nécéssaire aux dev pour faire des soft pour ipod.

Je ne me suis pas renseigné mais ça doit pas etre le cas du iRiver...


----------



## DandyWarhol (2 Décembre 2004)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est dommage, c'est qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser l'iPod photo comme déchargeur de carte mémoire.


Ah bon??   Ben alors je vois pas l'intéret si on peut pas faire ça.. 
J'avais pas vu l'ipod Photo sous cet angle


----------



## Onra (2 Décembre 2004)

Bien sûr que si l'iPod peut décharger les cartes mémoires mais le hic c'est que l'on ne peut pas visualiser les photos ensuite sur l'écran de l'iPod.

 Bon sinon, moi j'ai répondu non ! Bah oui... j'ai toujours mon iPod original et j'en suis toujours aussi content :love:


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que si l'iPod peut décharger les cartes mémoires mais le hic c'est que l'on ne peut pas visualiser les photos ensuite sur l'écran de l'iPod.
> 
> Bon sinon, moi j'ai répondu non ! Bah oui... j'ai toujours mon iPod original et j'en suis toujours aussi content :love:


 par une modif ultérieure du logiciel, c'est pas envisageable?

 enfin, c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui, le ipod photo est quand même cher, très cher, pour ce qu'il apporte, surtout si même en étant complété par un lecteur de carte à 150¤, il ne permet pas de lire ou effacer les photos...

 bon, j'en ai eu un dans les mains à la fnac, l'écran a de la gueule, on peut visualiser les pochettes, ce qui est sympa mais reste un pur gadget, mais à part cela, je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il puisse avoir vraiment du succès. D'autant plus que franchement, pour la personne qui ne connait pas, rien ne le différencie de l'ipod classique...


----------



## Onra (2 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> par une modif ultérieure du logiciel, c'est pas envisageable?


 C'est fort possible mais rien de garanti


----------



## Cekter (2 Décembre 2004)

c'est un peu la haine quand même... Je veux dire que bon ok c'est un ipod... Mais enfin la photo reste gadget... très gadget puisqu'il ne permet ni de décharger ses photos, ni de gerer ses photos... Donc un gadget...

Surtout pour le prix... Je ne peux m'empecher de comparer avec le iriver... pour 400 euros on a 20 ou 30 go de DD (je sais plus) mais on a : possibilité de s'en servir comme dictaphone, fonction enregistrement directement en mp3 (avec VRB si on veut) par une entrée son en jack 3,5, mode vidéo (pas top mais sympa, voir plus haut), entre 15 et 20h d'autonomie et un écran couleur qui affiche aussi les pochettes d'album ET les photos (les jpeg et les gif quoi...) + radio fm (enregistrable aussi).

BOn ok il est très vilain et il n'a pas le coté "feel" de l'ipod mais bon y a quand même enormément de fonctions en plus... 

Autant je trouve les ipod et ipod mini imbatable niveau qualité / prix, autant je trouve l'ipod photo assez arnaque dans le genre...


----------



## DandyWarhol (2 Décembre 2004)

Cekter, tu as raison sur certains points, et justement, je crois souvent me rendre compte que plus un gadget est cher et, moins il est utile, plus il se vend.
Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi. En meme temps je me trompe peut etre..
Peut etre qu'en fait ces acheteurs aiment à montrer qu'ils ont les moyens de dépenser beaucoup, surtout pour quelque chose qui n'est pas priori, pas forcément utile.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2004)

J'ai vu l'iPod photo 60Go hier pour la première fois en vrai. Bel objet, quoique assez épais quand même.  L'écran couleur est de toute beauté: on dirait OS X.  Je n'ai par contre pas testé la fonction photo sur iTunes.


----------



## vincmyl (16 Décembre 2004)

Petit pour regarder des photos


----------



## groumpf (16 Décembre 2004)

un petit temps d'attente pour l'affichage des miniatures et la transition vers la photo réelle.
Est ce que les photos sont invisibles comme la musique si on accède au disque dur ipod ..... si oui c'est vraiment trop con !!!
et sinon bein ne pas pouvoir décharger c'est très dommage jetrouve.
sinon la couleur ouahhhhhhh trop cool


----------



## chupastar (16 Décembre 2004)

Moi ça m'aurait intéressé si on pouvait y décharger directement ces photos (sans passer par un outil Belkin) et ce sans augmentation de taille.


----------



## tyler_d (16 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu l'iPod photo 60Go hier pour la première fois en vrai. Bel objet, quoique assez épais quand même.  L'écran couleur est de toute beauté: on dirait OS X.  Je n'ai par contre pas testé la fonction photo sur iTunes.


idem, il y en a de plus en plus en démo dans les grands magasins...

inconvénients aux premiers coup d'oeil (surtout s'il est à coté d'un mini  ) : le poid et la taille... ça (re)fait brique, comme les ipod G1... 

par contre l'écran couleur est vraiment top... mais l'aperçu de toutes les photos je trouve ça très moyen : super petit et surtout difficile de reconnaitre tatie claude entouré de photos de la dernière soiréee aux bains ou du week end à londres (forcément hype le possésseur d'ipod photo... )

wais, je dirais que c'est une première approche... vivement l'écran couleur sur tout les modéle mais l'option photo ne m'a pas du tout convaincu.


----------



## Surfer Libre (17 Décembre 2004)

Bien que conquis par l'idée, j'ai eu l'occasion d'utiliser l'engin il y a quelque temps et n'ai pas été franchement convaicu.

Je ne remettrais pas en cause l'affichage couleur qui est le minimum syndical permettant enfin de visualiser les photos stockées en plus des pochettes de disques sur un balladeur dont les fonctions ne se limitent pas à la lecture de MP3, mais je m'arrêterais là pour ce qui est des compliments.
:rateau:

Au niveau de la conception, l'ergonomie de l'appareil qui est bonne en utilisation musicale devient très moyenne pour visualiser les images. Pas de zoom sur le petit écran donc impossible de tester la netteté d'une prise de vue stockée (c'est comme si le son trop faible n'était pas réglable), navigation lourdingue en cliquant comme un veau sur la click weel ou défilement trop réactif des photos en glissant le doigt sur la surface tactile. Bref, il y a de l'optimisation dans l'air...

A cela il faut ajouter des disques durs démesurés vu les fonctions bridées de l'appareil, un poid acceptable mais qui devrait considérablement s'alléger lors de la prochaine mise à jour suite au récentes annonces des fabricants de DD.

Pourquoi ne pas avoir généralisé la couleur sur toute la gamme iPod à partir du 20Go à moins de 400 euros?
Pourquoi de tels tarifs outrageusement gonflés qui rapellent les pratiques d'Apple à ses heures les plus sombres?
Pourquoi zapper volontairement la video?
Pas de lecteur de cartes hormis le gros machin fabriqué par Belkin.

Pourquoi seulement un iPod photo au lieu d'un iPod couleur réellement multimedia capable de rivaliser avec les dernières créations Archos?


Peut-être que l'iPod photo n'est d'un iPod musical dont on nous "survend" un banal affichage couleur peut optimisé.
Apple nous prépare t'elle un vrai iPod multimedia (zique, photo, video, jeux...) dont le design serait revu en profondeur autour d'un écran LCD un peut plus grand (la click weel actuelle prend beaucoup trop de place), l'iPod photo n'étant là que pour faire patienter...


----------



## superseb (17 Décembre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que l'iPod photo n'est d'un iPod musical dont on nous "survend" un banal affichage couleur peut optimisé.
> Apple nous prépare t'elle un vrai iPod multimedia (zique, photo, video, jeux...) dont le design serait revu en profondeur autour d'un écran LCD un peut plus grand (la click weel actuelle prend beaucoup trop de place), l'iPod photo n'étant là que pour faire patienter...




c'est ce que je pense et espere bien... guettons la fin 2005... :rateau:


----------



## emge (18 Décembre 2004)

J'aurais voulu cocher "non" et "j'aimerais envisager l'achat si..." pour finir j'ai opté pour "j'envisage l'achat" mais j'attend une évolution probable.... et lointaine car j'ai le 40 Gb musique depuis un an seulement et je me sens un peu frustré... c'est vrai qu'il est cher l'animal, mais nul doute que je l'aurais acheté s'il avait existé l'année dernière.
40 Gb c'est déjà énorme comme capacité, j'ai surévalué mes besoins... peut-être verra-t-on apparaître un soft qui fera évoluer l'ipod musique en ipod photo ? même s'il était payant je me laisserais bien tenter.


----------



## sylko (18 Décembre 2004)

Les ventes de l'iPod Photo vont certainement booster avec ça.


----------



## vincmyl (18 Décembre 2004)

Et mois j'ai sous evalué, le mini c'est juste


----------



## Caster (18 Décembre 2004)

moi j'ai un Ipod 3G de 40 Go, c'est largement suffisant. A vrai dire 30 Go aurait été pour moi l'idéal. Donc 40 Go (avec des fonctions multimédia complémentaires dont celles de l'Ipod photo) est lragement suffisant pour l'instant. L'Ipod 60 Go est surdimentionné. De plus comme celà a déjà été dit .... l'écran (bien que de bonne qualité) est trop petit pour voir les photos.


----------



## Caster (18 Décembre 2004)

Pour finir, pardon,  je rajouterai, que pour moi un Ipod de 60 Go serait bien avec les fonctions suivantes :
- Lecteur de musique   -> c'est déjà le cas 
- Lecteur de photos   -> c'est déjà le cas, mais il faut un écran un peu plus grand.
- Pouvoir sauvegarder son profil et ses préférences ( de son système OS X ) automatiquement.
- Lecteur de cartes (SD etc ....) ou de pouvoir brancher directement la prise USB de son appareil photo, afin de pouvoir le décharger en vacances.


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Décembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> xanadu j'ai un collégue de boulot qui souhaite l'acheter car il s'est équipé d'un sony 7 mega pixel machin tout ça, mais apparement le format propriétaire de sony le memory stick pro n'est pas accepté est ce exact ? (par contre le memory stick oui c'est ça ? )


Belkin a sorti un adaptateur qui permet de brancher n'importe quel APN USB récent et donc de vider sa carte sur l'iPod.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Alors, à l'usage ? J'ai vu le test ipodgé et posté des questions sur son forum, mais qu'en est-il des possibilités de l'engin
exemple : des présentations non linéaires à partir de Keynote 2 ?
Des autres usages de l'ipod ?
Moi aussi je suis à l'étroit dans mon mini et j'y ai pris goût...

En pratique, brancher à une tv se fait facilement ? Qui a zappé son ibookj pour un ipodphoto ?
Quand on voit que des accessoires comme le dock sont livrés, le prix est à relativiser ?

Est-ce bien raisonnable de vouloir synchroniser un balladeur/DD de 60 go avec une machine de 80 ?


----------

